# Casting Resin



## Flynny

Where can I get a small amount of Resin and hardener.  With some GOOD instructions.
Thanks


----------



## Mike8850

Michaels has a product call Castin Craft Resin that comes in a quart. I buy it with a 50% off coupon.
Mike


----------

